# I keep getting this low memory pop up..



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I keep getting this pop up every time I'm on my computer, sometimes even several times a day..it's quite annoying, it says I have low memory, which I don't...does anyone know how to get rid of this pop up? :/
Could you help me out?

-Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's only with Flash, your graphics card memory is low (embedded), not your RAM although the card also draws from RAM.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Actually it doesn't always say Flash player, I haven't really been paying attention to what it says..because I get this so often I usually just exit out quickly, but I also saw it say Firefox once..
/ does this mean I have to buy a new graphics card?

Oh I just got another pop up and it said Adobe Flash Player again..


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Uninstall that *old and insecure* version of Flash; instructions, direct download links for the uninstaller and the latest versions are all listed on *Corrine*'s blog: Adobe Flash Player Critical Security Update ~ Security Garden

I do wonder whether this may be indicative of malware running?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

My thought exactly.

Go to start type in cmd locate cmd.exe right click on it then select "Run As Administrator" in the command prompt type in then hit enter.


```
tasklist> 0 & notepad 0
```
copy and paste all contents in the notepad here in your next post.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I just re-installed Flash player, followed instructions.

Here's the info from my notepad:



Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K
System 4 Services 0 2,132 K
smss.exe 384 Services 0 636 K
csrss.exe 520 Services 0 5,464 K
wininit.exe 580 Services 0 3,324 K
csrss.exe 592 Console 1 7,204 K
services.exe 624 Services 0 5,648 K
lsass.exe 636 Services 0 7,948 K
lsm.exe 644 Services 0 3,188 K
winlogon.exe 684 Console 1 4,548 K
svchost.exe 840 Services 0 4,804 K
svchost.exe 900 Services 0 5,188 K
MsMpEng.exe 940 Services 0 37,932 K
svchost.exe 1112 Services 0 10,256 K
svchost.exe 1140 Services 0 58,444 K
svchost.exe 1168 Services 0 27,244 K
audiodg.exe 1240 Services 0 14,292 K
svchost.exe 1264 Services 0 4,016 K
SLsvc.exe 1280 Services 0 4,036 K
svchost.exe 1324 Services 0 9,308 K
svchost.exe 1448 Services 0 12,284 K
spoolsv.exe 1668 Services 0  7,796 K
svchost.exe 1692 Services 0 8,828 K
taskeng.exe 1852 Services 0 4,788 K
dwm.exe 1928 Console 1 45,008 K
explorer.exe 2004 Console 1 31,340 K
taskeng.exe 252 Console 1 8,312 K
McSACore.exe 1848 Services 0 11,628 K
msseces.exe 2108 Console 1 6,684 K
jusched.exe 2128 Console 1 3,280 K
svchost.exe 2148 Services 0 4,136 K
rundll32.exe 2172 Console 1 4,056 K
SeaPort.exe 2224 Services 0 7,132 K
svchost.exe 2276 Services 0 5,008 K
svchost.exe 2328 Services 0 1,792 K
WLIDSVC.EXE 2356 Services 0 7,468 K
SearchIndexer.exe 2432 Services 0 18,768 K
WLIDSVCM.EXE 2600 Services 0 2,332 K
WUDFHost.exe 2764 Services 0 3,404 K
mobsync.exe 2916 Console 1 5,244 K
NisSrv.exe 3508 Services 0 2,556 K
unsecapp.exe 3832 Console 1 4,076 K
WmiPrvSE.exe 3904 Services 0 4,956 K
firefox.exe 4004 Console 1 184,440 K
svchost.exe 4088 Services 0 5,116 K
plugin-container.exe 2104 Console 1 7,036 K
plugin-container.exe 2268 Console 1 9,236 K
SearchProtocolHost.exe 3540 Services 0 10,104 K
WmiPrvSE.exe 196 Services 0 7,904 K
plugin-container.exe 3388 Console 1 16,276 K
FlashPlayerPlugin_11_8_80 3080 Console 1 11,016 K
FlashPlayerPlugin_11_8_80 1980 Console 1 341,100 K
cmd.exe 3220 Console 1 2,212 K
conime.exe 3336 Console 1 3,368 K
WMIADAP.exe 412 Services 0 4,348 K
notepad.exe 3992 Console 1 16,540 K
chrome.exe 3860 Console 1 133,716 K
chrome.exe 2160 Console 1 34,500 K
SearchFilterHost.exe 3460 Services 0 4,412 K
tasklist.exe 3076 Console 1 4,668 K


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Forgot to ask how much RAM do you have installed?

Also post the make and model of your machine. If it's a custom build post all specs.
RAM installed
CPU
Graphics Card
Motherboard.

Also go to task manager click on the performance tab then click on the "Resource Monitor" then select the RAM tab. Post a screen shot.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an Acer Aspire M1 200.

2.00 GB of RAM

Here's the screenshot, is this what you wanted..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Under the Memory tab.. Also post a screen shot in a higher size so we can see what is going on. Yours is hard to read.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To see better:
For Post #8, Ctrl+Enter. In new Window (or tab depending on Browser), enlarge.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine doesn't look like yours but it is under the memory tab..not sure how to make it bigger..how's this? :/


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Running 2x browsers isn't helping; Firefox is using 200MB, Chrome ~250MB from what we can see in your screenshot.

Try using just one browser, that should reduce consumption by 50MB+ at a guess, with those same pages open.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Download Temporary File Cleaner from here. 

2. Make sure that you *Save As...* the file to your *desktop*. 











3. Make sure to close out all opened programs! 

TFC will close all open program to run, be sure to safe any work! 
4. Double Click on the *TFC.exe* file that is saved to your desktop. 










5. Windows will ask to either Run or Cancel the program. Click on *Run*. 











6. Once TFC has opened, click the *Start button*. 










*7. Allow TFC to run uninterrupted.* 

8. Your desktop icons and other programs may disappear during this process. That is normal. 

9. After TFC has finished it should automatically reboot the PC. 

10. If it does not reboot, reboot manually. 

11. It is normal that after running TFC that the PC will be slower to boot for the first time. 

12. Please report the RED number that is shown at the end of the test.

-------------

Next go to *Start* > Type *CMD* > *Right Click* on *Command Prompt* and press *Run as Admin.* > Copy and Paste the following code into the popup window:


```
wmic /output:C:\InstallList.txt product get name,version
```
At the file location of: *C:\* there will be a file with the name: "InstallList.txt" upload that into your next reply.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Plus running Firefox and Chrome is using Adobe Flash Player which might be causing Memory issues.

I would also test your RAM it wouldn't hurt.

Go to Memtest86+ download the ISO image then burn it to a blank cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image to cd using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd and one RAM module at a time, boot with the cd and run at least 7 passes errors will be in RED 

Repeat the process with each RAM Module at a time.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't normally run two browsers, except I'v been having a lot of pcrashing problems from both, literally like every 5-10 mins. so I'v just been reinstalling them..but I get the pop up even if I use one, heck even right when my computer starts up sometimes the first thing I see is that pop up.

Ran the TFC test, red number is: 1,709.00mb

Wasn't able to do the command prompt thing, kept getting an error/invalid..nothing happens.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm having issues uploading the file into imgburn, every time I do it says "invalid or unsupported image file format" 
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do..


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got another low on memory pop up, it didn't say anything was causing it just to close any programs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a large amount of files to be removed. Did you make sure to restart after the TFC was finished?

Did you run the Command Prompt as an Admin like I said too?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, restarted, ran as administrator. nothing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please preform this test here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-perform-a-memtest86-test-704108.html


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, thanks! off to do the test now, I don't have a cellphone..so any red errors I'll just write down I suppose and post back.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so the scan finished..but I think it only scanned one pass and then it told me it finished and to pres Esc to exit..:/ I don't know why..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try running it one more time.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Plus running Firefox and Chrome is using Adobe Flash Player which might be causing Memory issues.
> 
> I would also test your RAM it wouldn't hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, starting up again.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

If you have any red errors using Memtest assuming you tested one RAM module at a time by pulling out all of them except 1 then testing it. Ones that don't pass (Show RED) needs to be replaced with the same brand and specs as the others.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have MSE (microsoft security essentials and the antimalware service associated with it) you also have McAfee security adviser. Both of these processes will run in the background and with High Priority. Security adviser was good some years ago, you could live without it today, I would use the McAfee uninstaller to remove all traces, most of the cause for Low memory are processes that conflict, you have this possibility here.

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, ran 10 passes, no errors.
/ I'm not sure that link is working for me..I'm getting a blank page.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like they are having problems I cannot access the site either, nothing McAfee is accessible. Give it some time you can google uninstall McAfee not sure if the security adviser is bundled you might have to see if it has it's own uninstaller, if you have ever had McAfee installed I would run their uninstaller as well.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll see if I can find an uninstaller for the security adviser and keep checking the site to see if it works.
/ wait, do you mean the mcafee site advisor? I can't find anything that says security advisor..


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

The website works now! I just finished uninstalling all mcafee programs. Done.
What's next?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the process is McSACore.exe it's on your computer, it is a site\security checker ( works with IE and Firefox, I don't think Chrome allows it). You installed it, so if you can remember was it part of a McAfee security suite or was it a stand alone. If you had at any time McAfee on your computer it is best you run the uninstall util from their site, you can google for how to remove the McAfee product you now have, it is most likely your problem.

EDIT:- you posted whilst I wrote this, see if you get the low memory messages after a restart.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Everything seemed fine, and then I was on the internet, and Chrome completely froze on me and I got another pop up.
Also..why is it in task manager, under processes there's like 4 chrome.exe...
shouldn't there just be one?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Try changing the size of your Virtual Memory, set it for 4092MB for both minimum and maximum size then reboot and test again: Change the size of virtual memory

That's the way Chrome works, it's roughly the equivalent of 'sandboxing' each tab so if one page has a problem and crashes, the rest of the tabs/pages aren't affected.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Make sure you defrag your hard drive after changing the paging file settings.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we do need more information about your system, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy and paste all below in the code box:-



```
echo > 0 & tasklist /svc /fi "imagename eq svchost.exe" >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo  >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter)

Please copy paste the notepad outcome into your next post (you can remove the "Hotfix's (windows updates) we do not need them.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, finished changing the size of my memory, except the box that says "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives" was already unchecked so didn't need to do anything there, so I changed the MB, rebooted, de fragmented my hard drive, took longer than expected, and here's the command prompt info:

I just x'ed out name but everything else is there and removed the Hotfixe's like you wanted.










ECHO is on.

Image Name PID Services 
========================= ======== ============================================
svchost.exe 836 DcomLaunch, PlugPlay 
svchost.exe 896 RpcSs 
svchost.exe 1104 Audiosrv, Dhcp, Eventlog, lmhosts, wscsvc 
svchost.exe 1152 AudioEndpointBuilder, EMDMgmt, hidserv, 
Netman, PcaSvc, SysMain, 
TabletInputService, TrkWks, UxSms, 
WdiSystemHost, WPDBusEnum, wudfsvc 
svchost.exe 1172 AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, 
IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, 
ProfSvc, Schedule, seclogon, SENS, 
ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt, wuauserv 
svchost.exe 1264 gpsvc 
svchost.exe 1320 EventSystem, fdPHost, FDResPub, 
LanmanWorkstation, netprofm, nsi, SSDPSRV, 
upnphost, W32Time, WebClient 
svchost.exe 1520 CryptSvc, Dnscache, KtmRm, NlaSvc, 
TermService 
svchost.exe 1996 BFE, DPS, MpsSvc 
svchost.exe 2092 PolicyAgent 
svchost.exe 2280 stisvc 
svchost.exe 2332 WerSvc 
svchost.exe 3492 FontCache 

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 1:10:20 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 2,268 K Unknown N/A 0:00:17 N/A 
smss.exe 448 Services 0 592 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 516 Services 0 5,108 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
wininit.exe 576 Services 0 3,388 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 588 Console 1 9,428 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
winlogon.exe 632 Console 1 4,576 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 664 Services 0 5,884 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:20 N/A 
lsass.exe 676 Services 0 2,920 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
lsm.exe 688 Services 0 3,260 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 836 Services 0 4,964 K Unknown  NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
svchost.exe 896 Services 0 5,012 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
MsMpEng.exe 932 Services 0 54,632 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:44 N/A 
svchost.exe 1104 Services 0 9,840 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1152 Services 0 68,352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:19 N/A 
svchost.exe 1172 Services 0 23,624 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
audiodg.exe 1240 Services 0 3,100 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1264 Services 0 4,052 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SLsvc.exe 1280 Services 0 3,956 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1320 Services 0 9,264 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1520 Services 0 10,500 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
taskeng.exe 1708 Services 0 5,064 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
taskeng.exe 1740 Console 1 8,368 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 MCI command handling window 
dwm.exe 1844 Console 1 38,904 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:02 DWM Notification Window 
explorer.exe 1900 Console 1 43,360 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:08 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 1960 Services 0 7,776 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1996 Services 0 11,228 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
msseces.exe 484 Console 1 8,044 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 Microsoft Security Essentials 
jusched.exe 524 Console 1 3,036 K Not Responding XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
svchost.exe 2092 Services 0 4,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
SeaPort.exe 2180 Services 0 7,524 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2280 Services 0 5,072 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2332 Services 0 3,292 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WLIDSVC.EXE 2372 Services 0 7,456 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 2412 Services 0 10,192 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WLIDSVCM.EXE 2480 Services 0 2,404 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
NisSrv.exe 2764 Services 0 1,612 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WUDFHost.exe 2964 Services 0 3,236 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
unsecapp.exe 2504 Console 1 4,060 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
WmiPrvSE.exe 1300 Services 0 4,948 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3492 Services 0 4,200 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
wuauclt.exe 3092 Console 1 5,540 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 Windows Update Taskbar Notification 
chrome.exe 3812 Console 1 126,048 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:07 I keep getting this low memory pop up.. - Page 2 - Tech Support Forum - 
chrome.exe 2832 Console 1 26,224 K Unknown XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 3108 Console 1 77,844 K Unknown XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:05 N/A 
chrome.exe 296 Console 1 51,916 K Unknown XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:03 N/A 
cmd.exe 2976 Console 1 2,200 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conime.exe 3832 Console 1 3,180 K Running XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 1732 Services 0 6,516 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
tasklist.exe 3212 Console 1 5,008 K Unknown XXXXXXXXXXXXXX\XXXX 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Application Experience
Application Information
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Microsoft Antimalware Service
Microsoft Network Inspection
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
ReadyBoost
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
SeaPort
Secondary Logon
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Licensing
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Terminal Services
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
WebClient
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Search
Windows Time
Windows Update
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


Host Name: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
OS Name: Microsoft© Windows VistaT Home Premium 
OS Version: 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: XXXX
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 89578-OEM-7332157-00211
Original Install Date: 07/09/2008, 2:34:21 PM
System Boot Time: 18/08/2013, 8:40:17 PM
System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire M1200
System Type: X86-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: x64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2300 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. R03-B0, 07/05/2008
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale: en-ca;English (Canada)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (GMT-08:00) Pacific Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 1,790 MB
Available Physical Memory: 912 MB
Page File: Max Size: 5,839 MB
Page File: Available: 4,898 MB
Page File: In Use: 941 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Network Card(s): 1 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.0.100
 [02]: fe80::821:a5be:9eb3:48fd
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type, pressing enter after each line:-

Net stop wuauserv
cd %systemroot%
Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
Net start wuauserv

Restart computer, see how you go now.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

The second line didn't work..nothing happened/said it was incorrect.

The thrid line didn't work either, said "The system cannot find the file specified".


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, they are the right cmds (used by millions) come from MS. So did you copy paste them, is the cmd as admin (as shown) this is what it looks like:-

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>cd %systemroot%

C:\Windows>

You have changed the prompt to C:\windows>

Did you start windows updates again:-

Net start wuauserv


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, here's what happened. I ran cmd as administrator. copy and pasted: 
"cd %systemroot%" pressed Enter
then copy and pasted "Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old" pressed Enter. and here's what I got (I tried several times and kept getting the same thing) :

and yes the windows update stopped and started up fine, that worked.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just relax this is easy, the cmd was written as:-

Net stop wuauserv
cd %systemroot%
Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
Net start wuauserv

Now the Net stop wuauserv will stop the windows update service, this service has a handle on the software distribution file, so this service has to be stopped before you can access software distribution, when finished we run Net start wuauserv this restarts the windows update service.

We are doing this because your problem is known to be caused by corruption here, it may however not be the solution, it does no harm, windows recreates a new file.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh, ok, so I did everything in order again, this is what I got:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that means you have already created a software old file so the job is done.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so that's everything then? nothing else to do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

CK007 said:


> Ok, so that's everything then? nothing else to do?


Are you stilll having the problem?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

So far so good.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

If that's everything then thank you very much guys! I appreciate your help! =)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

We will keep the thread open for a few days if it is fine with the others. If the problem comes back come back and let us know.


----------

